# Advice on Pinch Boots ?



## BYR (27 January 2012)

Any recommendations for the best ones? 

I&#8217;ve had a lesson today and asked for tips to make him more careful behind and I was advised to use these, I tried him with them in the lesson and they did make him much better behind, but he was having to put in a huge effort over the fences, is this normal? 

Also how exactly do they work?  Are they painful to the horse? 

I know my trainer knows best as she is very experienced, but just wanted some advice as to which ones to get and how they work before I splash out!

Thanks


----------



## Llanali (27 January 2012)

My personal vote would be for veredus pro jump boots- a shame, an eBay listing ended two days ago for a pair at £40!!

I don't believe they hurt per se, just tighten as the horse goes to pik up, causing them to snap
Up more. I found a few sessions with them and they were not needed any more. 

I quite liked the doda (?) boots too.


----------



## NR99 (27 January 2012)

Personally I am not a fan of this type of gadget and whilst your SJ trainer is experienced if they are producing lots of horses they often go for a quicker fix.  No offence intended, it's just my experience.

I'd rather try and find a solution like looking at the quality of the canter you have etc and then some gymnastic exercises like grid work, where the grids can be altered to assist with the outcome you are trying to achieve.


----------



## BombayMix (27 January 2012)

I would also recommend doing grids - my exracer used to be horrendous. Whatever the height of fences he would have nearly every single one down - spent every jumping session for a month doing grids with him and he now tries his uttermost to pick up feet


----------



## shark1 (27 January 2012)

I would just say get the same / simalar type working boots to the ones you tried, as a different kind may not affect your horse the same way... expensive mistake to make!!

the veredus pro jump i would recommend though.

If you put 'horse hind boots' into google scholar, it will come up with a few journal articles explaining how they work, with the weighting or hyperflexion etc


----------



## meardsall_millie (27 January 2012)

I have a pair of the NEW Open Hind Extender boots (they act on the ligaments and nerves down the back of the leg giving a reflex action).  They certainly do work but it just depends whether your horse likes that sensation or not.

My mare does not 

They're open to offers if anyone is interested (only used once or twice!).


----------



## BYR (27 January 2012)

thanks all  

we have done lots of grid work with him too which has improved him no end, but he prefers to tuck his legs underneath rather than them going behind which is I think why they were suggested. 

Will look at the veredus boot, thanks!


----------



## TheoryX1 (27 January 2012)

Another vote for them.  Mini TX's eventer is a bit sloppy behind, and thats despite having lots and lots of jumping lessons.  She just doesnt respect coloured poles and thats it.  We bought her a pair of Doda boots 3 years ago.  They never get used at home and just go on before she does her last practice jump and then straight in to showjump.  They work a treat.

I am also not a believer in quick fixes, and quite actively dont like them, but these seem to really work.


----------



## FRESHMAN (28 January 2012)

It's worth adding that when using these boots over time the horse often starts to get a bit on it's head. Often even getting untidy in front. Over the years i have found best results by popping them on for last few jumps in collecting ring, then take off, have 1 more fence without boots, others go straight in ring after removal.


----------

